# exercise blahs



## ChargerGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

So I've been feeling too lazy to exercise lately what with santa ana winds and it being freezing at night. How do you mix up your routine to get inspired to workout again or at least get over these exercise blahs. Usually my dogs help me but they've been misbehaving on their walks lately


----------



## marineman (Nov 12, 2008)

I order a large pizza and eat it while sitting in the lazy boy and tell my self tomorrow is the day I'll start exercising. Then start the whole process over again when tomorrow comes. If you never start you never have to worry about missing a day. h34r:

Really the best ways I've found are exercising with a dedicated partner so you have to do it every day and they won't let you take days off. Otherwise if you try switching up your routine so you're not doing the same thing every day it won't have the tendency to become so blah. Alternatives to walking could be a bike ride, swimming, taking a martial arts class or plenty of others just think of anything you do that doesn't involve sitting still and do it for a prolonged time period and it will help.


----------



## Pamela (Nov 12, 2008)

I've done professional dance for 10+ years and it does a pretty good job of keeping me in shape. I think the trick is just something active that you enjoy doing. I HATE running and lifting and things of that nature. But I find I can do them if I have to because of my dance background. Hope you find something


----------



## Pamela (Nov 12, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I've done professional dance for 10+ years and it does a pretty good job of keeping me in shape. I think the trick is just something active that you enjoy doing. I HATE running and lifting and things of that nature. But I find I can do them if I have to because of my dance background. Hope you find something



p.s. I'm talking ballet... not like uh "professional dancing," if you get me. Haha.


----------



## traumateam1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Pamela said:


> p.s. I'm talking ballet... not like uh "professional dancing," if you get me. Haha.



Lol!! I had never even thought of that until you said that! 

That being said, I have been really lazy too, I just can't seem to find the motivation to go do anything... I like marineman's outlook on it. 


> If you never start you never have to worry about missing a day.


----------



## ChargerGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah i started swimming at my dads gym and he was coaching me into perfecting my swim skills but he's about to under go hip replacement surgery so im left with out a gym membership until he is better. and im sick of my hair turning green!! otherwise i tried tennis with my friend but we could barely rally the ball to each other. and im too much of a white girl to dance. although if i had some excellent plus 2s i would so be a "professional dancer" pamela haha, i would so make more money than in ems haha. i'll give biking a shot but i dont condone that obnoxious critical mass biking group if anyone knows what im talking about. did anyone try the Girls Next Door workout video? Im curious to see if its any good.


----------



## Pamela (Nov 12, 2008)

ChargerGirl said:


> yeah i started swimming at my dads gym and he was coaching me into perfecting my swim skills but he's about to under go hip replacement surgery so im left with out a gym membership until he is better. and im sick of my hair turning green!! otherwise i tried tennis with my friend but we could barely rally the ball to each other. *and im too much of a white girl to dance.* although if i had some excellent plus 2s i would so be a "professional dancer" pamela haha, i would so make more money than in ems haha. i'll give biking a shot but i dont condone that obnoxious critical mass biking group if anyone knows what im talking about. did anyone try the Girls Next Door workout video? Im curious to see if its any good.



haha I'm very much a white girl but I can throw my bit in. Thats why I've only dabbled in other aspects. Ballet is more about precision and dedication than "shakin my thang." I dig it haha. I SO didnt know the Girls Next Door had a workout video. I'm gonna have to check that out.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 12, 2008)

I exercise everyday.  It's part of my daily routine.  I exercise mainly at home I used to have a gym membership but it expired.  I will be getting my membership back then my exercise routine will be one day workout with weights next day weightless workout and so on.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 12, 2008)

I typically workout 1-2 hrs daily, Split between cardio and weights, I'll break mine up and do it outside some days inside others, I have multiple ways to do cardio Jogging, Running, Biking, ETC... I even have an old tractor tire that I'll flip to keep my legs and lower back strong, Also I sometimes tie a cablet to the tire and pull it.

try to find you a group or even 1 partner that really enjoys doing although I would encourage you to find someone already dedicated to it rather than talking someone into doing it with you as they'll help you stay motivated, Good luck in getting back going!!!B)


----------



## mikie (Nov 12, 2008)

marineman said:


> I order a large pizza and eat it while sitting in the lazy boy and tell my self tomorrow is the day I'll start exercising. Then start the whole process over again when tomorrow comes. If you never start you never have to worry about missing a day. h34r:



Story of my life.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 12, 2008)

Get Wii Fit, thats how I work out  Playing video games and working out at the same time!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 12, 2008)

ChargerGirl said:


> yeah i started swimming at my dads gym and he was coaching me into perfecting my swim skills but he's about to under go hip replacement surgery so im left with out a gym membership until he is better. and im sick of my hair turning green!! otherwise i tried tennis with my friend but we could barely rally the ball to each other. and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Psssht. No ones to white to dance. I can crip walk and get low with the best of em 

When you say biking, do you mean motorcycle or bicycle? Im so confused on the critical mass biking...


----------



## marineman (Nov 12, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Get Wii Fit, thats how I work out  Playing video games and working out at the same time!



Otherwise Dance Dance Revolution has made at least a few games for playstation 2. My sister has it and I guess there's a continuous (exercise) mode on it so you can just keep moving for a certain period of time rather than stopping after each song.


----------



## ChargerGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

critical mass is a group of people on bicycles that meet the last friday of every month and take over the streets. it can be like up to a thousand people on bikes holding up traffic banging on car hoods etc. they pulled someone from their vehicle in oregon and beat the guy up for trying to cut accross the lane of bikers. they like to take up all lanes of traffic even ones in the opposite direction and they have that scary mob mentality where they like to start fights etc with drivers.


----------



## mikie (Nov 12, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Psssht. No ones to white to dance. I can crip walk and get low with the best of em



Really?  Prove it!


----------



## marineman (Nov 12, 2008)

ChargerGirl said:


> critical mass is a group of people on bicycles that meet the last friday of every month and take over the streets. it can be like up to a thousand people on bikes holding up traffic banging on car hoods etc. they pulled someone from their vehicle in oregon and beat the guy up for trying to cut accross the lane of bikers. they like to take up all lanes of traffic even ones in the opposite direction and they have that scary mob mentality where they like to start fights etc with drivers.



Did they skip the day of physics when we are all taught that big truck trumps car and car trumps bicycle?


----------



## blynn (Nov 13, 2008)

ChargerGirl said:


> So I've been feeling too lazy to exercise lately what with santa ana winds and it being freezing at night. How do you mix up your routine to get inspired to workout again or at least get over these exercise blahs. Usually my dogs help me but they've been misbehaving on their walks lately



Do you have a crossfit gym near you? You want to talk about never getting bored with working out, and staying motivated..crossfit is it.  

You work out as a group, and the trainers really push you.  Once you try crossfit you'll never want to go back to a regular gym.   Im hookedB)


----------



## suziquzi99 (Nov 13, 2008)

This may sound funny but take a pole dancing class! It is so much fun to be silly and learn to do something you know you would never do in public. It really gets you in tip top shape. The plus side is - husbands or boyfriends will LOVE it!! I did it with a couple of friends which makes it fun.
On the flip side pilates is really good if you do it correctly. Not the machine just a tape like Denise Austin to start. I used to be a tennis trainer. Although cardio is always awesome, some joints cant stand it. Pilates and Yoga will get your heart rate up and push you on the muscle end. You will eventually be strong but will not lose excess fat without cardio. Just do anything to move!!:


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Nov 14, 2008)

mikie said:


> Story of my life.



Same here, except he left out the part where the 20 yo goes to the doctor and discovers that he's hypertensive -_-


----------



## ChargerGirl (Nov 14, 2008)

haha yeah pole dancing class would be fun. just a quick shout out to all the strippers out there that actually are able to lift themsleves up a pole. wow . that is sooo hard. i cant even do one pull up let alone lift myself upside down in some scary heels. maybe when i can afford to take a class i'll give it a try cuz it does sound fun. however i can just imagine my bf trying to watch sports center while i try and show him my moves.


----------

